# Smallmouth still on



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

As others have been posting the Bass are still quite active. Hit the tail end of the bite tonight, only managed a few but they both spit up numerous shad right infront of me. To give you an idea of how heavily they are feasting one of them spit up 3 shad, and upon looking down his throat saw 2 more shad and a monster crayfish! These guys are HUNGRY! Bite should be good/excellent for another couple weeks. Biggest problem is A. finding them and B. keeping the leaves off....Man have they been a PITA.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> B. keeping the leaves off....


i have been calling them leaf bass......lol, i know whatcha mean, not a big problem with a jig, but a crankbait is a different story.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

the leaves have been causing me all kinds of headaches...but you're right. they're still highly active and gourging themselves!


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

What depth did you find them? Seems like I had to go low and slow today. Also had to downsize my bait today.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

AJ,
Got your mesg. this morning (monday). Bummed cause yesterday afternoon would have been perfect. I left my phone charger here @ work saturday and was out of contact unfortunately. Glad you got into a few. I would have liked to pull a spinnerbait thru some of those leaves 

cheers


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Crayfish were coming out when I got him to shore. 

Here he is on his way home


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

My Son and I made it out for a couple hours tonight, we didnt catch many maybe 6 or 7..but the ones we caught were all pretty descent. They probably went 13-14" with big bellies, didnt notice any shad around, nice thing about this time of year is you pretty much have the place to yourself.


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

Was out for about an hour and a half...some messing around with a new rod and reel first.

Caught a few babies on a Rapala Countdown 1/16oz in brook trout....then a nice chubby 12" with a Strike King Bitsy Minnow in gizzard shad...all on UL.


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

Going to hit the creek this afternoon after school. Should be great weather. May be the last outing for smallies.


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow. Water was chilly. Only caught 1, but it was a fatty! Still using the Mepps spinner.


----------



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

claytonhaske said:


> i have been calling them leaf bass......lol, i know whatcha mean, not a big problem with a jig, but a crankbait is a different story.


LOL! I call them oak bass!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

My Son and I killed them tonight, easily our best day of the year on Smallies, we fished between about 3.45 and 5.30 and probably caught 25 Smallies, fish averaged 12-14", the last fish of the evening was my Son pulling his personal best Smallie a fat 18" fish(while I was answering the call of nature no less) all fish were caught simply by floating bass minnows around, might have to go back out tomorrow.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

caught a chunky 17"er tonight, they're still bitting.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I got back out today, fished late morning into the early afternoon and didnt do as well as we did lastnight, I caught maybe 6 or 7 with the same program as lastnight. My biggest went maybe 14", I was hoping to go out the same time as yesterday but have something going that I cant get out of later on, hopefully this isnt the last of the warm weather as its back to work for me tomorrow.


----------



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

I got skunked on the Olentangy River this afternoon.. Things seem to be slowing a little.. Black rooster tail with chrome spinner presented with a variety of tactics.. Did not see anything tonight..A few locations as well.. Did not see any fish at all not hanging around or shad etc..

All the Best,

Scott


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

I was skunked on the Olentangy today as well. Had a few chasing a suspending rapala, but they would not take a hit. Fished a 4" dinger, a fluke as well as a spinner and got nothing. Not sure if they have gone deep or are in the extreme 1' shallows due to the weather. The water is on the rise and I usually have no luck when that happens.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

The smallies will be congregated together in little wolf packs this time of year. Just keep moving and casting and eventually you will find them (it can take a while). Also they seem to feed heavy for two days straight, take a day or two to digest everything, then go right back on the feedbag. Sadly the best of the best is coming to an end real soon, the rain gods were not nice to us this year


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

Got these beauties on Sunday... Boy, were the smallmouth active. If you remember, we had a very warm Saturday night with a cold front approaching. Caught (5) total with (3) coming unbuttoned. Stickbaits/Jigs were the ticket!!


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## fid (Apr 8, 2009)

I hit the Olentangy last weekend for a few hours and didn't catch a thing in our normal spot where the bite is good. Ehh hopefully I'll get out one more time this year and have some success or it was a disappointing end to 2010.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

caught one 18 in smallie, @ white bass. olentangy today.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I went out for a paddle today and did about 3.5 miles upstream before I paddled back. I did not do much fishing, but I had a #3 Mepps Comet tied on, and I had 4 hits and pulled in two smallies which went about 14".


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> I went out for a paddle today and did about 3.5 miles upstream before I paddled back. I did not do much fishing, but I had a #3 Mepps Comet tied on, and I had 4 hits and pulled in two smallies which went about 14".



Hey, we saw each other today, I was on the bank looking skunked. Two pools down from where I was standing is where I caught my PB 19" smallie about 30 minutes after you headed back down. I was really hoping that you would not stop there I'm sure you remember that pool... with the big metal thing. If there is a wintering pool in that area, it is there. I'm like you though, sometimes I spend more time getting to my spot than I do fishing it. Not in this case though.


----------



## Shifty (Nov 20, 2010)

Do you fish the tangy much acklac7. you look like someone i'v seen a few time's .


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

Got (2) dandies last night as the "bronzebacks" continue to put on the feed bag. Both fish were pushing 17"+. One of the smallies really "got out" to try & throw the hook. Gotta luv the smallie action... Nothing quite like it in the bass family!! They fight second to none!!


----------

